# HELP: Which lens Nikon 18-70 IF or Nikon 18-105 VR



## saurabh (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Thanks to everyone for their suggestion to help me in picking up the camera between D300s and Canon 7D, after playing with both cameras I have decided to purchase Nikon D300s which felt good to me. I will be picking up my camera next week some time but now I need help with the lens and I hope you guys will be able to help me take that decision as well.
I am new to SLR and this is going to be my first DSLR.Now, I need to choose a lens that can fulfill most of general purpose photography needs. I looked at two options *AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR *and *AF-S DX Zoom-Nikkor 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5G IF-ED*. 
Among these two lenses facinating thing about Nikon 18-70 is its solid built, but on the other side Nikon 18-105 offers VR. I am confused to what extent I am going to need VR being a newbie to SLR.
Can you guys suggest me, if you were in my shows which one would you choose and why, I hope that would be helpful.
Cheers,


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 13, 2010)

Save your money and get a D300. Unless your just dying to shoot video get the d300. Where you buying it from?
What are you planning to shoot?
Hobby or for money?


----------



## jackieclayton (Jan 13, 2010)

I agree with Sach... what are you planning to shoot?  if its just general and you are a newb to SLR, how about the 18-200 VR?  It gives a broad range and the price is modest IMO... especially since you're just starting out. You could always upgrade when you feel the need to purchase a specific lens for a specific type of shot

I would think the VR would come in handy with telephoto zooms to reduce shutter shake (like using sports shots, low lighting and stuff)... and maybe the IF for portraits and candids since it has faster focusing...


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 13, 2010)

get 18-70. the 2/3 of a stop might be something needed 
18-105 is softer by default and has greater distortion b/n 18-28 then other lenses in same category (I had a pleasure of experimenting with).


----------



## saurabh (Jan 13, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> Save your money and get a D300. Unless your just dying to shoot video get the d300. Where you buying it from?
> What are you planning to shoot?
> Hobby or for money?


 
Hi,
Thanks for the advise but here in India Nikon have stopped selling D300 and have removed from the shelves. I will try to double check with the dealer once again if he can offer me one, my first choice would be D300 instead of D300s as I don't want to shoot any Video. I am buying camera just for a Hobby and have interest in Wildlife but first I want to get used to SLR's concept and later (almost like 2-3 months time) will purchase Nikon 70-300 VR lens.
I doubt the quality of a used one in India so I will only buy a New one and at the moment my budget allows me just to buy camera body and a lens.
Thanks again,


----------

